# The Beach Boys - Pet Sounds Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: The Beach Boys
Album: Pet Sounds
Year: 1966
Genre(s): Baroque Pop

I like the upbeat nature of "I'm Waiting for the Day" and the sad character of "I Just Wasn't Made for These Times". I enjoy a lot of songs here, and I especially like the instrumentation in many of the songs. However, there's a stretch near the beginning from the second to the fourth songs that I dislike.

3/5 - Like


----------

